# Recommendation for 100% Indica



## Hackerman (Aug 1, 2014)

I am looking for a 100% Indica strain.

I thought I was getting an Indica when I bought OG Kush but if this is an Indica plant, I'll smooch your behind.....

Now that I have read and understand the background behind OG, I know what I have. However, I would still like to grow a 100% Indica.

So many of the seed bank descriptions call it Indica but when you see what the cross is, you know it's not.

So, what do I look for? Just straight Afghan Kush plants? Is that the really only one true Indica?

Also, I want Fem'd seeds if I can. I don't see any reason to sex plants when you can buy fem'd seeds (unless you want to breed).

Any input on this is appreciated. I am going to order seeds for the next crop and all the descriptions are a bit confusing.

Looking at these, so far....

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-landraces-afghan-kush/prod_2776.html

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/next-generation-afghani-kush-feminized/prod_3271.html

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds-afghani-1/prod_2398.html 

View attachment seedlings080114-1.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 3, 2014)

Attitude has a Landrace section that has pure indica's.


----------



## Locked (Aug 3, 2014)

This is the one I would personally get if looking for a Land Race Indica. 


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-landraces-afghan-kush/prod_2776.html


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, that was one of the 3 I was looking at. I would like to go with Sensi Seeds Afghani#1 but they don't have a fem'd version.

World of Seeds was my next choice. WOS seems to have the lock on the Landrace selection at Attitude.

Thanks


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 4, 2014)

Some of the Afghani strains say they are pure as well.  I have several of those on my list of strains I would like to try...


----------



## ncmga (Aug 9, 2014)

Say Hackerman, 
I do believe I have an 'pure' indica  strain. What I have is a Hawaiian breed  from classics seed company acquired from Marc Emery around 2000. That plant was the finest of  indica I have had, don't look for yeilds with this 1, but the quality is second to none. I wish I had bought more than the 10 seeds, because IMO this was a heirloom variety. The plant took forever to grow, say 45 days = 11 inches! Of the 3 females 9" , 10", 11". The first leaves were round like coins, and very dark green , then settled to normal leaves that purpled. Flower formation really showed off its exotic-ness with relatively loose flowers that in color were dark green, purple with orange and yellow hues and the strongest over ripe pineapple/bulbblegum aroma that rivalled th seed  ogbg. The resinated  trichomes melted into each other looking like splashed water. 7- 8 wks flower and a taste and high to match . Fortunately I grew the last seeds out and some were hermie which I culled. The last 1 seed was a male(I cried then rejoiced) the male I guess figuring no more fems seeded himself with maybe 50 beans or so to the which I gave half out but if I can, I'll try and make some pure seeds of this truly exotic herb.


----------



## 3rdiJedi (Aug 9, 2014)

DNA Genetics - Pure Afghan
KC Brains - Afghani Special
Mandala - Hashberry ( not pure but high % indica over 75-90% & delicous) possibly clone only now
Mandala - Sadhu
World of Seeds Landrace - Afghan Kush
Flying Dutchman - Afghanica*
Barneys Farm - Sweet Tooth
OR
Any Mazar (I'Sharif) Strain


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 9, 2014)

Back around the 80's very early 90's I would have said hands down Sensi AF#1. To this day one of the best plants I ever grew. It used to take a little longer than most to veg, but would flower in 45 days done and it had an extremely narcotic effect.

Surly one of the building blocks to many strains we know today.

I have a couple of packs of the Sensi now, and tried a few a couple of months back but I never got one to the flower room as I had males. Honestly, it didn't look like any of the old school plants I ran, so suggesting that is iffy.

I'm curious why you're asking for a pure indica? What is it you are interested in finding?

Short yield time? Potency? Easy to grow?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 9, 2014)

No special reason. I have a pretty good stash of Sativa and I figure the next logical step is a stash of Indica.

When I ordered this OG Kush, I thought I was ordering Indica. Now that I know the truth, I thought I would finish out this OG stuff and then try some real Indica.

Then, it's AK47. You can't win that many cannabis cups without being pretty darn good. LOL


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 9, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> You can't win that many cannabis cups without being pretty darn good. LOL



Actually you kind of can, when you have been one of the largest advertisers in high times who sponsors the event, but that's an entirely different conversation/subject for another day.


And yeah, the real deal AK47's of yesteryear were pretty decent, but I haven't seen a real deal one in quite some time keeping it real. I know there are cuts still flying around but in seed form, and fem, I think you'll be hard pressed to find that old school thang you can read about now a days.

Rather than suggest a strain, I'll send you in the direction of a breeder. I have tested his stuff for years and he likes to work and make the fem strains. I have never had a single issue with anything I have run from him, and everything to date. :https://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/seedbrand/illuminati

Illuminati is the brand, Inkognyto is the breeder. You can chat to him on that forum if ya like, and tell him PJ sent ya.

I recently finished Matriarch and Gluttony and I bet Matriarch would be right up your alley.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2014)

Matriarch is so cute she makes me talk funny. Clones like she never missed a beat. I have not had the pleasure of smoking her yet, another 5 weeks or so... but boy is she the cutest plant i have ever seen. Adorable I am telling you.  I have pic's.


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Actually you kind of can, when you have been one of the largest advertisers in high times who sponsors the event, but that's an entirely different conversation/subject for another day.
> 
> 
> And yeah, the real deal AK47's of yesteryear were pretty decent, but I haven't seen a real deal one in quite some time keeping it real. I know there are cuts still flying around but in seed form, and fem, I think you'll be hard pressed to find that old school thang you can read about now a days.
> ...



Man that "Famine" looks bad ***....


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

I'd go the KC Brains Afgani Special, I'm growing 5 now at about 30 days old, and extremely aggressive compared to the walter whites I'm growing too.
KCB's are cheap but don't let that fool you, but not feminized ...but you should do that for free edumacation..? lol


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 9, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Man that "Famine" looks bad ***....


Totally, and I held an OG Throttle dom that was very unique. Totally kush looking, but sativa smelling. 



vostok said:


> I'd go the KC Brains Afgani Special, I'm growing 5 now at about 30 days old, and extremely aggressive compared to the walter whites I'm growing too.
> KCB's are cheap but don't let that fool you, but not feminized ...but you should do that for free edumacation..? lol



I'll vote for the Walter Whites. Nothing agressive about a real deal Afgahani in veg. 

Love to see pics of both if you have them.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 10, 2014)

Bummer about the AK47. I never heard any of that but I certainly understand how it, sometimes happens. That Matriarch sure looks nice. Rose, I would love to see those pics. 

I have a little time to think about this. I go through the seed banks sites and it's so overwhelming. I feel like a kid in a candy store. LOL I want to try them all. 

Thanks folks for all the input. I'll let you know when I decide.


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Totally, and I held an OG Throttle dom that was very unique. Totally kush looking, but sativa smelling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Afgani SP ladies are still recovering from their FIM, it'll be rude to show my ladies in this state,...another 2 weeks perhaps ...lol

the WW are from Au, and grown from my own seed

LINK: http://www.southernstarseeds.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=18&product_id=64


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2014)

Hackerman, here is a couple of different shots of Matriarch... She had a bad place in the veg room so she stretched more then i would like.. Next  time I will move her around more and top her. I did not top her and I should have... With that...here she is the little baby girl.
View attachment DSCF3212.jpg


View attachment DSCF3214.jpg


View attachment DSCF3215.jpg


----------



## ncmga (Aug 13, 2014)

Greetings

Very nice Rose Bud, I still look for the true Afghan  I saw in New Mexico 1984 straight from Afghanistan. The bud was glazzed with resin and huge flowers with bud leaves as wide as a finger. The flower required a hammer to break down, and THE most distinctive feature was the seed. It was as big as a green pea! Monstrous! I planted the one of two seeds and came up with very wide leaves unlike the relatively thin leaves u have there. I noticed a similar pattern with Williams Wonder, but with strong stems and could handle high and dry heat. But what got me was those monstrous seeds!

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------

